# Stabbed!  Can I bum a smoke?



## Carol (Aug 10, 2011)

Ahhh...Lowell, MA.  Home of my 2nd Alma Matter, and 18th most violent city according to the FBI Uniform Crime Report.

http://www.thesunblog.com/policeblog/archives/2011/08/stabbed-eh-can.html



> "He came up to me and asked for a cigarette and told me not to call anybody," that man said.


----------



## fangjian (Aug 10, 2011)

Yikes!!

Hey you're in Lowell? One of my students just moved there to work at MIT. He still drives down to where I'm at for Balintawak, and will likely continue to do so, but what FMA schools are up there so I can let him know. Just in case he can't make time to drive down to CT anymore. I was thinking about going up to visit him too at some point. Would love to see what you all do up there.


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm actually up in Nashua, but that's not too far from Lowell.  I fell out of training for awhile after working 2nd shift for what felt like forever.  My teacher is out in central Mass. so I'm looking to see if I can get back to working out with him.  Mike and May Williams, who are awesome, have a full time school in Salem, MA and Sal Todaro is somewhere around Groton, which actually isn't far from where I work.  

Give me a shout if you think you'll be up this way, would love to meet up and trade some pain...LOL.   I'd still like to find a way to come down your way as well to check out some Balintawak


----------



## fangjian (Aug 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> I'm actually up in Nashua, but that's not too far from Lowell.  I fell out of training for awhile after working 2nd shift for what felt like forever.  My teacher is out in central Mass. so I'm looking to see if I can get back to working out with him.  Mike and May Williams, who are awesome, have a full time school in Salem, MA and Sal Todaro is somewhere around Groton, which actually isn't far from where I work.


Oh yeah I remember that place. I went up there for a seminar one time cause I wanted to visit Salem and there happened to be an FMA seminar going on at the time. 





> Give me a shout if you think you'll be up this way, would love to meet up and trade some pain...LOL.   I'd still like to find a way to come down your way as well to check out some Balintawak


Yeah no doubt. Well, I'm at UMass Amherst every Monday and Wednesday if your ever in that area, as well.


----------



## kegage (Aug 13, 2011)

A friend of mine, Dave, who carries a firearm, broke down in one of the less desirable parts of town. While I was on my way to render assistance, he was approached by man who asked him for a quarter. Being the nice kind of guy he is, Dave said sure, and started to dig for change. While he was digging in his pocket, he saw the glint of a knife blade as it was being drawn from the mans jacket. Dave immediately drew his weapon and pointed it at the mans head, and told him to drop the knife, which, of course, the man immediately did. Dave then told the man to come closer. The man, fearful of what might be about to happen hesitated to do so, and Dave assured him he was not going to be hurt. The man then came a little closer, Dave told him to hold out his hand, the man reluctantly did so, and Dave handed him a quarter. Told him to leave the knife there and move on. The man then tried to act friendly and endear himself to Dave. Dave told him not to push it, and to be glad he was still alive. The man nodded his head and walked away. All while he had the man at gunpoint.

As you can well guess Dave is one of the most interesting and enigmatic people I, or anyone else could know, but one could never ask for a better, more dedicated, friend


----------



## fighterxaos (Aug 13, 2011)

Lowell, MA? That's not too far from Newton, MA is it? I've heard about the place. For some reason something like that with the guy asking for a cigarette like nothing happened doesn't surprise me. :| I live in Springfield, MA and it's rough over here too. Especially the neighborhood I live in, there's almost always some trouble happening right out the door. The tornado didn't help things, either.


----------

